# Port Mansfield- Offshore & Bay



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

I have both a bay boat (18.5' tunnel hull) and an offshore boat (26' Glacier Bay). I am looking for people who are experienced and want to fish on a regular basis. I also have a house in Port Mansfield.

If it is rough offshore we bay fish. If nice offshore we go deep for AJ, Grouper, Ling, Tuna, state water snapper.

Then we cook fresh fish and have a few drinks. You help prep the boat, help on the boat, put in gas, and clean up after. I provide the boats and house. 

Looking to build a roster of good guys for long term fishing. Send me a private message. 

Nick in San Antonio


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

I fish Port Mansfield exclusively, I have a 24ft Kenner tunnel hull and I am close to pulling the trigger on a 26' world cat because I love to run offshore. I have spots in state waters to catch snapper and grouper. Would like to get together with you as and possibly do some trips as well as I am also looking to buy a house down there. Just cannot seem to find boat storage.

Bryan


----------

